

Western Digital’s Advanced Format: The 4K Sector Transition Begins - profquail
http://www.anandtech.com/printarticle.aspx?i=3691

======
pbhjpbhj
hdparm tells me "Logical/Physical Sector size: 512 bytes" but this article
tells me:

 _Unfortunately, at this point the utility also serves as the only way to
identify an Advance Format drive without physically looking at it. Looking at
the ATA spec, it looks like there’s a provision for asking a drive its native
sector size (regardless of 512B emulation) but at this point there’s no such
tool beyond the WD Align utility itself._

So did hdparm just guess ....

